# Quickest Skimming Method



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> it is much better to type this way i dont have to think at all its really easy you should try it


No, actually I prefer to think before I post in most cases. :thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Couldn't resist being nit picky
about nit picking. :laughing:


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

IHI said:


> He's an interior designer....he fills the bill to a T. loud, obnoxious, difficult to work with, get pleasure from starting fires and then leaves...why do you think most of them are gay...cuz they're just like women but wear it on their sleeve.:laughing:


 Ain't that the truth :laughing: Gotta love the 2 time posters with a "tude"


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Just to pick a nit, that's old-school typewriter protocol, used back when all they had were monospaced fonts. They went to a single space between sentences a decade or two ago. :thumbsup:


 Everyone's a critic. Thats how I was taught back in Boyertown Jr. High (PA). In typing class!!! We used typewriters, I believe it would have been around 1990 or '91. Oh well, old habits die hard I guess. Not that I knew it was even a habit. I suppose I owe McDoofus an apology. I'm sorry McDoofus.... I'm sorry your a turd. Now go stuff gerbal up your rear end.:shutup: (Best smiley ever)


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Pick a nit? :w00t:
> A+ has lice? :shifty:
> 
> Lice? No. Definately not. Crabs? Maybe. I'll post a pic if I can sit still long enough. (Scratch, Scratch)


----------



## Rx8 (Jan 3, 2009)

They are still teaching double spacing between sentences as of 3 years ago :whistling


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

magoo said:


> :furious: WHY NOT DO THE JOB PROFESSIONALLY YOU VE HEARD OF WORD OF MOUTH ?:no:WHY NOT THINK OF THE FUTURE U THINK ANYONE WILL RECOMMEND U FOR ANOTHER JOB I CERTAINLY WOULD NT ! SORRY BUT ITS TRUE COME ON TIMES ARE TOUGH ITS COMPETITIVE ENUF OUT THERE WITHOUT MORON S LIKE U ! THINK OF THIS TIME NEXT YEAR WILL YOU STILL BE EMPLOYED ? I LL BEYCHA THE GOOD GUYS IE THE GUYS THAT DO THE JOB IN THE ALLOCATED TIME AND CHARGE THE RIGHT FEE ! YOU HAVE HEARD OF QUOTATIONS ? WERE U NOT WORKING AT THE TIME OF THE RECESSION WHICH IM TOLD WAS IN THE 80 S & 90 S? BE HONEST AND YOU LL HAVE WORK I REM I OPENED A SMALL NEW BUSINESS THEN AND MY PARTNER HAD JUST STARTED OUT ON HIS OWN PROFESSIONALLY SPEAKING AFTER BREAKING UP A BUSINESS PARTNERSHIP ( 14 YRS ) tough was the word but we both managed to succeed in our careers purely thro HARD DEDICATED HONEST WORK ! years later we have two grown up beautiful daughters who have both gone on to third level( university degree ) and qualified at their respective areas of interest. DONT BE LOOKING TO MAKE AN EASY EURO OR DOLLAR THE BEST AT THEIR JOBS WILL SURVIVE BUT THE POOR GUY SITTING ROUND JUST WAITING FOR THAT CALL VERY TOUGH COS UNLESS AMERICA IS DIFFERENT TO THE REST OF THE WORLD WE WILL PAY FOR SERVCICE AND A SMILE ! MAGOO


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Rx8 said:


> They are still teaching double spacing between sentences as of 3 years ago :whistling


Sure. The US also officially adopted the name "Celsius" rather than "Centigrade" for temperature measurements over 50 years ago. But you'll probably find that 70% or more of the population still uses the obsolete term.

Many companies in the Real World follow the recommendations in The Pc is Not a Typewriter, which espouses the single-space convention, as does The Associated Press Stylebook, visible here with a search: Ask the Editor, and The Chicago Manual of Style.

Flip open any reasonably reputable periodical and see which convention they use.

You might see the double-space still being used in legal documents, with their century-plus old traditions, but modern usage definitely defaults to single.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

magoo said:


> :furious: WHY NOT DO THE JOB PROFESSIONALLY YOU VE HEARD OF WORD OF MOUTH ?:no:WHY NOT THINK OF THE FUTURE U THINK ANYONE WILL RECOMMEND U FOR ANOTHER JOB I CERTAINLY WOULD NT ! SORRY BUT ITS TRUE COME ON TIMES ARE TOUGH ITS COMPETITIVE ENUF OUT THERE WITHOUT MORON S LIKE U ! THINK OF THIS TIME NEXT YEAR WILL YOU STILL BE EMPLOYED ? I LL BEYCHA THE GOOD GUYS IE THE GUYS THAT DO THE JOB IN THE ALLOCATED TIME AND CHARGE THE RIGHT FEE ! YOU HAVE HEARD OF QUOTATIONS ? WERE U NOT WORKING AT THE TIME OF THE RECESSION WHICH IM TOLD WAS IN THE 80 S & 90 S? BE HONEST AND YOU LL HAVE WORK I REM I OPENED A SMALL NEW BUSINESS THEN AND MY PARTNER HAD JUST STARTED OUT ON HIS OWN PROFESSIONALLY SPEAKING AFTER BREAKING UP A BUSINESS PARTNERSHIP ( 14 YRS ) tough was the word but we both managed to succeed in our careers purely thro HARD DEDICATED HONEST WORK ! years later we have two grown up beautiful daughters who have both gone on to third level( university degree ) and qualified at their respective areas of interest. DONT BE LOOKING TO MAKE AN EASY EURO OR DOLLAR THE BEST AT THEIR JOBS WILL SURVIVE BUT THE POOR GUY SITTING ROUND JUST WAITING FOR THAT CALL VERY TOUGH COS UNLESS AMERICA IS DIFFERENT TO THE REST OF THE WORLD WE WILL PAY FOR SERVCICE AND A SMILE ! MAGOO


How do you fellas say it? "Bugger off" :furious: Take your color chips back to your interior designer(destroyer) school and eat *****. This is Drywall thread. If you have really touched down on this continent and passed customs, we are truly screwed. PS -- If you are as educated as you claim, how is it you can't spell or type?


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Sure. The US also officially adopted the name "Celsius" rather than "Centigrade" for temperature measurements over 50 years ago. But you'll probably find that 70% or more of the population still uses the obsolete term.
> 
> Many companies in the Real World follow the recommendations in The Pc is Not a Typewriter, which espouses the single-space convention, as does The Associated Press Stylebook, visible here with a search: Ask the Editor, and The Chicago Manual of Style.
> 
> ...


 Can't we all just get along. Let's just agree to disagree. But all the same. I'm right. :tank::2guns::gun_bandana: It's on MF's.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

A+ Texture said:


> But all the same. I'm right.


:laughing:


----------

